# Gasket set 66 389



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I am about to order gaskets to reassemble my 66 389. Is there any preferred or any to stay away from? I ordered Graph-tite rear main so I wont be using rear main from kit. Seems like all of them have something bad said about something. I see a lot that say use blue head gaskets. Are these the ones that come in fel pro kits? Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I tend to use Fel-Pro sets. But if you're kind of new to Pontiac's, I would would call the Ames performance tech guys and get their recommendation. They've never steered me wrong in the years I've dealt with them. Mon-Fri, 8-5, 1-603-363-7000/7077 or 1-800-421-2637. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For many years, have been able to buy Felpro gaskets sets @ jobber, & have ordered many complete sets for Pontiac v8', but with the need for better rear main seals, as well as better valve cover gaskets, one is better off picking & choosing a set. in the '70's & 80's the waxed rear main seals had asbestos in them & when carefully installed properly, they worked well. When the asbestos construction disappeared, the rear main seals seemed to give us more problems. 

in the case of Pontiac 350's, 389's, .030 400 or .030 421's, one is much better off sourcing head gaskets from Butler Performance. Am not a big buyer of parts from Butler, but the main reason to buy the gaskets from JBP is the good Felpro blue 2016 head gaskets are slightly too large a bore on the smaller bore Pontiac engines. JBP has 4.150" bore head gaskets made off the original style style dies. You can buy a basic overhaul set for $70 then add rear seal, thicker valve steel core valve cover gaskets, etc! No reason to pay retail plus from Ames for Felpro pieces, then leave this gasket & that in the Felpro box.


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

The gasket set you are talking about from butler this one? and are these head gaskets that sre included the ones with smaller bore?

http://butlerperformance.com/i-2445...89-421spm-ksx703-75.html?ref=category:1234856

Thanks


----------

